# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Marimo ball algae becoming a pest?

## nonamethefish

I don't know if any of you have or have had a subscription to Aquarium Fish Magazine but I recall in one planted tank column someone asked a question about how his/her "Marimo ball" had disentegrated and started invading all the other plants. 

Seems like that might have happened to me, but in a different way. I had one ride along in a big plant order to start up my 46 gallon bowfront tank...the price was just too good to pass up and they seemed pretty interesting. I had it for maybe a few months, and during this time it did not do much besides grow a little. The fish did not pay it much mind so I decided to have it ride along in a trade I was doing with another fishkeeper. Some time before I had wondered if it would be possible to propagate this stuff so I removed a small portion of it...and tossed it into a 10 gallon tank in the back. This tank was raising some Nothos and had Najas/java moss...

Anyway, after a while I noticed lots of green stuff in the back and remembered the experiment. It must have worked. It started to make a nuisiance of itself by getting entangled in the Najas/javamoss. Now it is in practically all the tanks. Not like any other algae as this stuff is tough and branching and does not appear to grow fast. Does geting the way when it binds up java moss and makes it hard for fish to use it as shelter.

So could this stuff still be that same Cladophora algae? Photos forthcoming.

I've taken a look at the tank(the tank I am concerned about is the 10 gallon splendopleure tank...most other tanks have it too but this one was mean't as a display tank and has a lot of java moss) and it is pretty bad. Wonder if a bleach dip for the plants or even a tank teardown would be necessary to get rid of it. Or maybe I should harvest them up and turn them back into their ball form(if it is the same Cladophora algae that is).

----------


## Piscesgirl

Yep, when I do post about those algae balls, I always mention that they are pest-ulant!  :Evil:  Although my infestations tend to not be too bad, the algae has a tendency to sprout out in different places all over the tank. I have some that actually looks nice on driftwood so I leave that piece, but otherwise I do not recommend those algae balls.

----------


## RRG

I actually have the same experience with my Marimo Balls like Deborah.  I post a message about this Cladophora sp. of last year when I first bought it. 




> Anyone here have any experiences growing Moss Ball aka Marimo Balls/Tribbles (Cladophora aegagropila)? I recently bought this moss---well algae actually--and I suppose to try do research before I buy any aquarium plants, but I couldnt resist. :P When I did research about this plant in the internet it has some conflicting information. It says it can grow in a low-light tank, but others said it required a high-light tank. Can it really grow in a low-light tank? Others said that, Sometimes non-balling moss is rolled together and sold as marimo balls.  How do I know if I have a genuine Marimo Balls? So far, the Marimo Balls look great in the foreground of my tank. Hopefully, this Moss Ball doesnt dispense its current shape, separate and attack my plants like a Brush or Fuzz algae.


It didn't attack my plants, but it does love to grow on my driftwood and sometimes it looks nice. Perhaps that person who bought the Marimo Balls and disintegrated in his/her tank has that fake algae balls. Although how do we know if we have the real Marimo Balls that originally came from Japan? We probably will never know...

Tony made a great use of this Cladaphora sp. on his 2004 AGA Aquascaping Contest:


Details: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.or...0&vol=1&id=102

----------


## Robert

Hi Randall,
take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo

It answers the question of the origin of the marimo balls. BTW, most balls in the trade come probably from eastern Europe or Russia. 

regards
Robert

----------

